# Mill Creek (Cent. Ohio)



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

Has anyone fly-fished Mill Creek with success? The same for Upper Scioto between Bellepoint and points north?


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

Have not done it in years, but Mill Creek used to be loaded with big Rock Bass its entire length and very nice bass closer to the confluence with the Scioto.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

while I don't fly fish, I will say that the Scioto north of Bellpoint is my favorite part of the Scioto. Best in May, April, then June when the levels are a bit higher.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

Isn't Mill Creek HEAVILY posted by the Scioto?


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Mill Creek is all private, you would need to get permission first. I've been thinking about giving it a try sometime, it's a stones throw from my house. I know that some of the people who live right by the riffle where you can't go any further in a boat from oshay seem to be pretty anal. A guy gave me a hard time several years back for fishing there, I just kept fishing. Since I was floating in a boat I was 100% legal. I've heard mixed reports about the creek from people in my area, but you never know until you try it yourself. The scioto up in that area is good fishing.


----------



## brhoff (Sep 28, 2006)

The Mill Creek looked awsome last year, I drove for quite a while trying to find a way in ...so many postings...gave up.


----------



## Arnton Tiger (Jun 24, 2007)

It kills me when I hear about folks that buy property on a creek or river and then complain when people float by "fish" by.

To me, it's like the folks that buy a house on the golf course and then complain that people keep hitting balls into their yard.

As Frank Lloyd Wright said, "Don't buy the property for the view if you don't own the view."

AT


----------



## mikeschmidt (May 6, 2008)

I fish it quite a bit, an there are some nice fish. I can discuss some specificas with you when you drop by on Wednesday tuna


----------

